# Crossocheilus reticulatus (Beard algae eater)



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Recently I acquired a 3.5" Crossocheilus Reticulatus. I heard they are great algae eaters but had never had a chance to see one in action. The opportunity to buy 1, thanks to this forum came up and I jumped on it. I had him in my planted tank for awhile but I don't have much hair algae so I wasn't able to put him to the test. A long story short. My dad asked me to tank down his fish tank which was hair algae heaven. He grew the stuff really well despite all my advice and his, I know more than you attitude. I finally found some plants that were covered in it. His anubias especially.

I really wish I had taken pictures of his progress because in a few weeks time the hair algea is completely gone. Im amazed. These guys really are beard eating machines. I know SAE and Flying fox's are known to eat it but they hardly do. Ive never seen a fish eat it as fast.

I just wanted to let others know since I always wondered myself. They are not a solve all to algae but a great natural way to help combat it.

Cheers and happy fish keeping


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

where does one get one of them there special fishies?


----------



## Vancitycam (Oct 23, 2012)

This guys also known as a silver flying fox. The sae and "flying fox" aka Otto cat don't compare, same this with my dads tank and bba this little guy helped my dads tank do a complete turn around


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Only place I know of at the moment is Canadian Aquatics. They do get sold in the classifieds from time to time as well. That's how I got mine


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I should of added that they can get a little excited at feeding time. I haven't seen any huge issues but mine does bump around the other fish gently. He is also fairly large.


----------



## opt-e (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I have a hair algae issue that I just can't solve.. maybe this is the ticket, though they're a bit expensive.


----------



## kim86 (Sep 5, 2012)

Once when I ordered SAE for Petland, the supplier sent us these instead. I was like, what the f are these? Lol and finally found a photo of one so I could label them properly. I gotta order more!


----------



## Bunny (Oct 13, 2013)

How would one of these guys do with a larger pleco? I have a common and think one of these would be nice for algae issues when we upgrade our tank.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

They do fine with most fish

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

These guys eat everything (except plants), so watch out not too feed them too much protein. One of mine literally died of obesity. Crosso Reticulatus will eat algae but they'll gobble all other food you put in there.


----------

